# Help me to decide



## canciger77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dear all,

I applied to a job in 10th Ramadan city, El Sharkya

1st question: Where to live safely in a good organised site of houses. Like El rehab but its very far away. Even for a bird its 85 km. to fly. give me some reasonable options i can search for.

Secondly i wonder what should a factory Finance Manager get in USD or LE monthly. Average good salaries for Finance Managers are like 20.000 LE/mo

Would i ask for more? I asked one egyptian guy he said ask for 7.000 USD which makes almost 50,000 LE that does not make sense compared to a few websites. 

Every idea will be appreciated much. Thank you in advance. Hope to meet some of you guys if i made it there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry can't help as I don't know the area 
Salary... should be paid in US dollars.. what are you going to do with Egyptian pounds, no one wants them, you will loose out in trying to exchange them into dollars.. btw there are no dollars in the country everyone is struggling to find them.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

Yea, like What has been mentioned by MaidenScotland, you should ask for the salary in USDs, 2500~3000 USD sounds reasonable, do not get paid in EGP

For the location, you can check "Al Obour" or "Al Shorouq" [Al Shorouq is closer]


----------

